# Gulf Shores, Al



## AUcollegekid (May 7, 2009)

I get done with my finals today and I am looking to head out to Gulf Shores on Saturday to celebrate being done. I haven't fished there since last summer. Any updates from that area? Should I try out around the construction of the new pier or just head out to the point? 



Any info would be greatly appreciated!



Thanks, 



John Rush


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The pompano bite has been very good down west beach. I've been fishing between 10th and 12th street and have been doing real well using just pieces of fresh dead shrimp and ghost shrimp. The flounder bite has been pretty consistent around west pass on the lagoon side.


----------



## AUcollegekid (May 7, 2009)

Any luck with the spanish and blues?


----------

